# The Deer Hunter



## richoso1 (Oct 5, 2007)

A man and his friend were enjoying Deer
 Hunting Season near a blacktop highway. A huge buck walked
 by and the hunter carefully drew his bow and took careful
 aim. Before he could release his arrow; his friend pointed 
 at a funeral procession passing on the road below their stand.

 The hunter slowly let off the pressure on his bow,
 took off his hat, bowed his head and closed his 
 eyes in prayer.

 His friend was amazed. 'Wow, that 
 is the most thoughtful and touching thing I have ever seen.
 You are the kindest man I have ever known.'

 The hunter shrugged. 'Yeah, well, we were married for 35 years.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 5, 2007)

LMAO...........


----------



## phil s (Oct 5, 2007)

ROFLMAO!!!!!


----------

